# 10th anniversary vow renewal



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

A good many of you know my backstory. For those that don't, the Readers' Digest version: Distance in the marriage for several years. Wife had a couple of EA's, which led to an unrelated PA in June 2010. D Day for it in July 2010. D Day for continued inappropriate contact in April 2011, with me ready to walk out the door. W self-diagnosing as a sex/love addict and beginning a 12-step for it at that time. We've made great strides in improving and truly reconciling since then. She's fully transparent, communication is so much better than it was. Discussions of the EA's and PA fewer and future between. Trust rebuilding well. Smoothed sailing these days.

When we first planned our wedding, I joked around and asked if I could have a Star Wars or Star Trek wedding...Jedi robes, Starfleet uniforms...something like that. She said, "Tell ya what...for our 10th anniversary, we can renew our vows, and you can have your Star Wars or Star Trek wedding." We both laughed about it, and didn't think much of it.

Well, she didn't forget. A few months ago, she brought it up again, and we started making plans.

Last Thursday was our 10th anniversary, and on Saturday, in a small garden reminiscent of Naboo from the Star Wars prequels, a handful of friends in attendance, our son and I in Jedi robes, my wife in a dress approximating Padme's wedding gown, we renewed our vows. All in attendance knew our story, and in her vows, she outright stated that, in the past, she's put others before me and pledged to never do so again, to correct her behaviors to the betterment of our marriage.

Under the circumstances, it truly did feel like a renewal...a promise to one another to start fresh and do things right.

Six months ago, I'm not sure I would've put money on us reaching this milestone. I'm glad I was wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations.....nerd:rofl:


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

I would have ticked her off. Telling her I'd be there in Jedi Robes but show up as a Wookie.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Congrats Dude! Our 16th was the day after yours. No renewal, but a nice night on the town and overnight at a cool hotel.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

morituri said:


> Congratulations.....nerd:rofl:


I'm still laughing at this. I can't stop laughing.

Congrats on the success!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Not a Star Wars fan, but I think it is cool that she would be willing to take a pass on a formal event. Says her heart is really committed to you. I wonder if my wife would go for a Firefly themed renewal of vows? I'll be the sci-fi cowboy.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

I own my nerdiness. 

And, Halien...both the wife & I being Firefly fans, over the weekend, that came up as a possible theme for vow renewal at the 20th.

But, as Alexis Castle said, "Isn't 'space cowboy' so five years ago?" :rofl:

Seriously, though...we've got 10 years to decide, but we're torn between doing Mal/Inara or Simon/Kaylee. (Mal has more distinctive clothing than Simon, but given my wife-approved Jewel Staite crush....)


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> I own my nerdiness.
> 
> ...


My wife and I recently watched season one of Castle again, and we both missed Alexis' comment the first time we saw the episode. I'd definately go as Mal/Inara, although Wash/Zoe probably comes closer to our personalities. 

They will seriously damage my calm if Hollywood doesn't catch on that Fox screwed up in cancelling the show and Firefly needs to return to the studio.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

For the time being, I think we'll have to settle for the Joss-written or approved Serenity comics. Joss has said any more of them are currently on hold while he directs The Avengers and oversees the Buffy: Season 9 comics. But, at least we finally got to learn Shepherd Book's backstory. NOT what I expected at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

cant stop with the 80's movies references


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

I've heard so much about Firefly and I am loving Fillion on Castle... Worth the time to rent or buy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> I've heard so much about Firefly and I am loving Fillion on Castle... Worth the time to rent or buy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


firefly is one of the best tv scifi shows made, shame it lasted only one year

(also get the movie)


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> I've heard so much about Firefly and I am loving Fillion on Castle... Worth the time to rent or buy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Definitely worth it. The characters are fully-formed right out of the gate. The cast works off of one another nicely. The writing is top-notch. And...bonus...by watching on DVD/blu-ray, you won't get the choppy, out-of-sequence experience that watching on Fox would have provided. (They ran it SO out of order that the last one they aired was the first episode...which they'd never run before.)

If you like the Fillion as Rick Castle, I can almost guarantee you'll like him as Malcolm Reynolds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Perhaps I'll look into it...once I get done with Star Wars on bluray. Which is amazing. Grayson, congrats on the rebuilding of your marriage. And kudos to the wifey for remembering and setting it up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed, Whip...Star Wars on blu-ray is amazing. That was my anniversary present. And proof that my mother is pretty awesome, too. Gave her the cash to go pick it up since the wife and I were at work the day it was released. Less than two hours after the store opened, she grabbed the last copy they had.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Live long and prosper.

I dunno . . . there must be something more Star-Warsy but the best I can do. 

Well done both of you.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Grayson said:


> Definitely worth it. The characters are fully-formed right out of the gate. The cast works off of one another nicely. The writing is top-notch. And...bonus...by watching on DVD/blu-ray, you won't get the choppy, out-of-sequence experience that watching on Fox would have provided. (They ran it SO out of order that the last one they aired was the first episode...which they'd never run before.)
> 
> If you like the Fillion as Rick Castle, I can almost guarantee you'll like him as Malcolm Reynolds.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, I'll embrace the nerd in me...I confess...I'm a Browncoat....


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Jayde, that would be, "May the Force be with you" or one of it's variants, but the sentiment is understood and appreciated. 

Crossbar, in hindsight, given our hurdles to reconciliation and where we were just a few months ago, the Firefly theme might've been just as good a choice, as it would have allowed me to include a great and appropriate Mal line in my vows: "We have done the impossible, and that makes us mighty."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah, well you'd just have to worry about her looking at her ring finger and then looking at you and says, "Shiney?"


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Whip Morgan said:


> I've heard so much about Firefly and I am loving Fillion on Castle... Worth the time to rent or buy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Most of the DVD packages have four additional episodes of Firefly that were not shown on TV. Check out the movie, Serenity, also.

Oddly enough, I'm working on a project for a next generation hybrid drivetrain that we call Serenity because everyone on the team just told Firefly jokes at the tail end of the early meetings. I'm sure the marketing folks will give it a better name, as always, when it is released in three years.


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn you folks! Now when I get home I have to watch Firefly again, thanks!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Halien said:


> Most of the DVD packages have four additional episodes of Firefly that were not shown on TV. Check out the movie, Serenity, also.
> 
> Oddly enough, I'm working on a project for a next generation hybrid drivetrain that we call Serenity because everyone on the team just told Firefly jokes at the tail end of the early meetings. I'm sure the marketing folks will give it a better name, as always, when it is released in three years.


Call it Vera.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

crossbar said:


> Yeah, well you'd just have to worry about her looking at her ring finger and then looking at you and says, "Shiney?"


We adopted "shiny" and "gorram" into our daily vocabulary years ago. We still get puzzled looks from people. Only slightly less puzzled looks when we use "frak," since BSG got a little more widespread exposure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

Firefly and Serenity will be Netflixed. 

Grayson, how enthusiastic was she to do the Star Wars- themed wedding? I think that her remembering and initiating the talk is big enough. Considering your in reconciliation, that she acknowledged past mistakes, and dressed as Padme Amidala for you, I think its definitely a good sign for your recovery.

If she dresses up as Slave Girl Leia soon, you're golden!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Whip Morgan said:


> Firefly and Serenity will be Netflixed.
> 
> Grayson, how enthusiastic was she to do the Star Wars- themed wedding? I think that her remembering and initiating the talk is big enough. Considering your in reconciliation, that she acknowledged past mistakes, and dressed as Padme Amidala for you, I think its definitely a good sign for your recovery.
> 
> If she dresses up as Slave Girl Leia soon, you're golden!


She was very enthusiastic. At times, maybe even more than I was...lol. In the years between - as Obi-Wan said, "before the dark times" - when Episode II came out, she made a comment about the renewal and liking Padme's wedding gown for it. Our original plan was to also make it a destination wedding at the Venitian in Vegas, with architecture looking like Naboo, but it was very quickly priced out of our range. The garden at the arboretum was perfect, though. Just waiting on the bulk of the pictures to get back so I can Photoshop blades onto the lightsabers in certain pics.

Yes, I AM a nerd...we've established this. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael610 (Sep 20, 2010)

I wanted us to renew our vows as characters in my favorite movie, the film version of Edward Albee's "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?", but for some reason, my wife has balked at the idea...

It's too bad... with her as Elizabeth Taylor's Martha, and me as Richard Burton's George, I can't imagine a more memorable event! *LOL*


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Belated congratulations!!!

Even if you are a warsie.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Great story, Grayson. And the Castle shout out was priceless. Yes, I am a Castle fan, and I love space-themed things, but I'm more of a "real space" kinda guy. I'd love to do a renewal in an Apollo moon suit!

Or... go to England and do it on the decks of the Cutty Sark (love ships, too), or no, wait! Have her dress up as a Pan Am stewardess and me in the Captain's uniform! I love the new show Pan Am, mostly because (as you can see from my avatar) I'm first and foremost an aviation enthusiast, or as some say, Just Plane Nuts!


----------



## Leuven (Oct 1, 2012)

Am jealous, wish I was already there, or know for sure that I will get there one day


----------

